# Di-Lane Quota



## propwins (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone else going to Di-Lane for the quota hunt Oct 6-9. 
Anyone want to share tips on bedding areas?


----------



## Wadeb2 (Sep 28, 2010)

*I'm in*

I am only going to be able to hunt on Wednesday and Saturday.  What days you hunting?


----------



## 242outdoors (Sep 28, 2010)

i think i was drawn for oct 20-23 or somewhere around in there.


----------



## propwins (Sep 29, 2010)

i'm gonna take off a few days and be there on the 6th.


----------



## SPLIT PINE (Sep 29, 2010)

ya i got Oct 20-23 fourth year i a row.


----------



## Maduro on Point (Sep 30, 2010)

I will be there the 6-9th. Have a few spots already set. Was down last weekend to walk around and set some brush for my ground blind. Go to google earth and pin point some spots will save on boot travel


----------



## Hoyt Mathews (Sep 30, 2010)

Been hunting a true south georgia giant all fall....solid 130 to 140 class buck....doubt I can make it up there this weekend to hunt him before the quota hunts....I will tip off the first hunter that contacts me since I can't get him...


----------



## XJ Hunter (Oct 1, 2010)

pmed haha This will be my second year for Di-lane and my dad has been there mutiple seasons. I hope to actually take something this year even if its a doe. Last year for me there were just too many GOOD spots its hard to choose, so to the OP you will find somewhere to hunt, it just choosing one that will be the hard part.


----------



## XJ Hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guys less than 24hrs till the start. Just wanted everyone to know that the Daysinn in waynesboro has the cheapest rates out of the three hotels for those of you who may not have decided yet. Just google it and call the number because the link sends you to Daysinn.com but doesnt list it. Any way good luck to everyone


----------



## Maduro on Point (Oct 9, 2010)

XJ how did you do @ di-lane? Saw many good bucks taken this year.... small 6-pointer is all we could come away with just got home an hour ago...today was too Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- hot to hunt after 11


----------



## banana-clip (Oct 9, 2010)

Sounds like you didn't have a good day of hunting.  

Was there any decent size bucks taken there?


----------



## Maduro on Point (Oct 10, 2010)

banana yea there were a couple of 10 pointers and a few other 6 & 4 pointers taken but I would say most of the deer taken were doe but I dont know for sure just what I saw at the check-in and other hunters told me about.. Too hot so not much movement during the day. everything was early morning or late evening.. yea I forgot I cant use the word $amn on this fourm,,,first time I hunted Di-lane..get place really enjoyed it


----------



## holler tree (Oct 10, 2010)

Maduro on Point said:


> banana yea there were a couple of 10 pointers and a few other 6 & 4 pointers taken but I would say most of the deer taken were doe but I dont know for sure just what I saw at the check-in and other hunters told me about.. Too hot so not much movement during the day. everything was early morning or late evening.. yea I forgot I cant use the word $amn on this fourm,,,first time I hunted Di-lane..get place really enjoyed it



???       I thought at Di-lane it had to have 4 on one side ?


----------



## Maduro on Point (Oct 10, 2010)

not for the quota hunt holler..... this was the 6-9 quote hunt this past week and weekend. Normal regs are 4 on 1 but this was either sex.


----------



## holler tree (Oct 10, 2010)

10-4, I thought the quality buck still applied. I was there on the morning of the 7th got an 8 point at 7:30 17 1/2 wide on the outside and was gone by 8:30  glad I was holding out.


----------



## mat280 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Di-lane quota*

Some information for you guys going down to Di-lane for the late Oct. quota hunt.  I was there on the first hunt and we killed a few doe's. We decided to use a local processor called (Rack Shack) 287 Middleground Road Waynesboro Ga. This guy should not be in business, he decided to help himself to my backstraps I guess he figured I was a city slicker and wouldn't know the deference. Makes me sick this guy would take advantage of out of towners. It wasn't just me he took from. He also took my buddy's. Help me spread the news of this   RACK SHACK


----------



## Echo (Oct 10, 2010)

Maduro on Point said:


> not for the quota hunt holler..... this was the 6-9 quote hunt this past week and weekend. Normal regs are 4 on 1 but this was either sex.


 
Not sure what you're trying to say here but the regs at Di-Lane WMA state that bucks must have 4 points on one side 1" or longer to be legally harvested. This applies to the archery, quota and non-quota firearms hunts.


----------



## Maduro on Point (Oct 11, 2010)

Echo, Was right at the check station while the guys looking at our buck right along side the DNR office told us he got a button buck and his buddy got a Doe and had to call another DNR officer @ 3PM to get him to check his deer out because they were not at the station. I went down there telling my son the same thing, nothing under 4 on 1 but obviously that was not the case. Plus there were plenty others telling my son and I they took doe's in the 2010 reg booklet it does state Quality Buck & Anterless Oct 6-9th. I know what you are saying though I had assumed all along that you could only harvest a 4on1 there.....
Di-Lane Wildlife Management Area
 This is a 8,100 acre Wildlife Management Area open to hunting according to the following regulations and conditions: Deer - Archery (Quality Buck & Antlerless): Sept. 13-Oct. 6; Sign-In. Firearms (Quality Buck & Antlerless): Oct. 6-9, Oct. 20-23; Quota 400; Check-In. Firearms (Quality Buck & Antlerless): Nov. 11-13; Check-In. Can harvest 2 deer per quota hunt lasting less than a week in length or any other hunt requiring CHECK-IN,on managed hunts having quality buck antler restrictions ONLY 1 of the two deer harvested CAN BE an ANTLERED buck.


----------



## Echo (Oct 11, 2010)

Maduro on Point said:


> Echo, Was right at the check station while the guys looking at our buck right along side the DNR office told us he got a button buck and his buddy got a Doe and had to call another DNR officer @ 3PM to get him to check his deer out because they were not at the station. I went down there telling my son the same thing, nothing under 4 on 1 but obviously that was not the case. Plus there were plenty others telling my son and I they took doe's in the 2010 reg booklet it does state Quality Buck & Anterless Oct 6-9th. I know what you are saying though I had assumed all along that you could only harvest a 4on1 there.....
> Di-Lane Wildlife Management Area
> This is a 8,100 acre Wildlife Management Area open to hunting according to the following regulations and conditions: Deer - Archery (Quality Buck & Antlerless): Sept. 13-Oct. 6; Sign-In. Firearms (Quality Buck & Antlerless): Oct. 6-9, Oct. 20-23; Quota 400; Check-In. Firearms (Quality Buck & Antlerless): Nov. 11-13; Check-In. Can harvest 2 deer per quota hunt lasting less than a week in length or any other hunt requiring CHECK-IN,on managed hunts having quality buck antler restrictions ONLY 1 of the two deer harvested CAN BE an ANTLERED buck.


 
10-4.....I just misunderstood your post to mean that bucks other than those having at least 4 on-one-side may have been legal.


----------



## XJ Hunter (Oct 12, 2010)

Well we didn't do so well. On the way down there my dad's trans blew, just started vibrating thinking it was a ujoint but then 20 miles later bang and 10 after that in madison ga it was done. Got it to a Ford dealer down there at 4:50 and said it couldn't be ready til friday afternoon. Btw it was a chevy so nice of them to be able to work on it and all instead of telling us to haul it off to a chevy dealership. Anyway so we drove back that night got my jeep packed it to the ceiling and continued on the next day. 

Found a couple spots near a soy bean field and saw a nice 1yo spike and watched him for about 15 minutes, Then nothing. Then my dad jumped one on in the hardwoods during scouting but couldn't tell if it was a shooter and didn't get a shot off. Nextday same area nice rubs and creek then find a road out and of course blood and cart marks leading out. Jumped i believe a doe in some tall brush but couldn't find her again and she never blew. Then last morning foggy real nice 10pt id say 120 -130ish trying to cross the street right at the archery section at that main dirt road and that was the last deer we saw all weekend. It was nice but like stated before They just weren't moving at least not like last year.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 12, 2010)

I went friday.I got there too late..they shot 39 the first day,about 20 on thursday,and the doe I shot fri eve was only about the 15th one that day.I think the GW said 140+ people and about 75 deer checked in(as of friday around 8pm)...and they had 1 more day to go..A good bit of bucks taken..not sure what's gonna be left for the rest of ya..lol...but you'd better be there the first day if you go.Next time I won't make that mistake.It gets hit hard..quick..I was there from before daylight until dark,and I only laid eyes on the one doe that I shot...Decided it wasn't worth the drive to go back sat since the harvest and movement was dropping...This is my second year out there..been lucky to bring a doe out each time,but have not seen a buck at all out there...being qdm you'd think you would see more small bucks,and yes it is 4 on one side at all times,and only 1 of the 2 deer allowed may be an antlered buck. Nubbies count as antlerless but are highly frowned upon..


----------



## XJ Hunter (Oct 14, 2010)

Yea thats why i hate taking the little 60 lbers bc i dont want to hear about it if it turns out to be a button buck. Last year i saw a sweet 6 that really ticked me off lol bc of the rule. But this year wasn't as good as last year. But i know there will be a nice 8 or larger by the archery area or the left side of the road of that same area for the second hunt so hope someone gets em


----------



## mat280 (Oct 16, 2010)

be carefull with the processor you use! we had a problem with the (Rack Shack) out of Waynesboro seems they thought the backstraps of our deer would be for the taking. Not a very honest bunch.


----------



## holler tree (Oct 17, 2010)

mat280 said:


> be carefull with the processor you use! we had a problem with the (Rack Shack) out of Waynesboro seems they thought the backstraps of our deer would be for the taking. Not a very honest bunch.



man I just dont see why they would need to do that. there will be alot of deer that will not get picked up just like all processers deal with every yr. I dropped my deer off over there never used them before but they seemed like good people to me.


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Oct 17, 2010)

mat280 said:


> be carefull with the processor you use! we had a problem with the (Rack Shack) out of Waynesboro seems they thought the backstraps of our deer would be for the taking. Not a very honest bunch.



  I'm a local deer hunter here in Waynesboro, my name is Jimmy. I have been using the rack shack for all my processing since they opened. I have referred all the members of my hunting club, my family, and friends to use them, including city slickers like yourself. Not one has ever had a problem with Len or the products he puts out. His place is the cleanest, well run deer processor you are likely to find. His hamburger is the best I've had bar none. You even have the option to mix beef or pork fat in with it. His summer sausage will melt in your mouth good.  He has all the options you could ask for at a fair price.
  Now after I have set the members straight about this quality place lets go back to your slanderest remarks. If you would have specified you wanted you backstraps left whole they would have been. If not they get cubed or ground in a regular cut. He has no need to steal your meat as he gets whole deer given to him that some hunters don't want. Further more if you would have maned up and said you had a problem while you were at the shop it would have been handled right then and there and you would have left one of the hundreds of satisfied customers that have delt with him. Len is one of the most honest and stand up christian men I know and stands behind all of his work but instead you want to hide behind your computer and slander his good name.


----------



## BigBrett (Oct 19, 2010)

went and checked in today, looks like a good crowd for this hunt. good luck everyone and post kills or other pics.


----------



## BigBrett (Oct 20, 2010)

saw one good one killed this morning and another...um not really a quality buck. gonna keep trying scouted a new place after lunch, looks good.


----------



## mat280 (Oct 21, 2010)

good luck to those going for the late Oct. hunt. A word of advise though! If you have deer processed the (Rack Shack) is not the choice I would make. They are less than honest.


----------



## mat280 (Oct 21, 2010)

For the record I didn't deal with Len, and in the past this place did a good job. He has someone running the place for him this year and this guy is a piece of work. And I did ask for the backstraps to be left whole!  I guess the guy can't read his own writing. Hey Jimmy I guess you wanted me to pull a gun out  is that the man up your speaking of????


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Oct 21, 2010)

mat280 said:


> For the record I didn't deal with Len, and in the past this place did a good job. He has someone running the place for him this year and this guy is a piece of work. And I did ask for the backstraps to be left whole!  I guess the guy can't read his own writing. Hey Jimmy I guess you wanted me to pull a gun out  is that the man up your speaking of????



  He has a guy there during the day to take deer in while he is running his 9-5 job. He is there when the meat is cut up and processed. The man up I was speaking of was to tell the man you dealt with  you had a problem with the backstraps and whatever needed to be done for you to be satisfied would have been. Instead you want to call him a thief on a public forum and try to take away from Lens income. Why don't you do this,call Len tell him who you are and what happened. I willing to bet he will do whatever it takes to satisfy you now even after you slander his business.The number is 706-554-0074.


----------



## holler tree (Oct 22, 2010)

picked my deer up from the Rack Shack today and no complaints. the jerky is really good  . cant wait to break into the sausage will let yall know how it is. I got my backstraps too . I think they did a fine job with my deer and would have no problem going back and using them again. this was the first time I used them and they were very professional and clean and I know for sure I got all my deer back.  2 bags full of burger, sausage, cube plus 5 lbs of jerky. Mat its too bad for you with the mix up but in my opinion your gunning down one of the better processors in the area and he's real close to di-lane so it makes it easy for folks. either way when I talked to him today hes filling up fast so he must be doing something right.


----------

